# Polar Express FlyerChief chuff rate question



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

What is the chuff rate of the Lionel FlyerChief Polar Express locomotive? Can that chuff rate be either mechanically or electronically altered to increase it?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a new FlyerChief 4-8-4 Northern on order but do not have a Berkshire. Watching the videos it appears to be 2 chuffs. If you are considering a FlyerChief purchase, or have one I recommend you check out Carl Tuveson's website tuveson.com. He has converted a Berkshire to TMCC and posted videos along with pictures and instructions to do the conversion. It looks like a really interesting alternative if you have a Legacy control system.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

ogaugeguy said:


> What is the chuff rate of the Lionel FlyerChief Polar Express locomotive? Can that chuff rate be either mechanically or electronically altered to increase it?


ogaugeguy: I have the Birkshire #765 NPR and no where in the operators manual does it say anything about the chuff rate only the volume. I assume it is set at the factory. Word of caution on the smoke unit>It is very easy to overfill so be careful. BTW my fan for the smoke was broken when I receive the engine so I had to send it back to Lionel Service. Everything OK now. Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> I have a new FlyerChief 4-8-4 Northern on order but do not have a Berkshire. Watching the videos it appears to be 2 chuffs. If you are considering a FlyerChief purchase, or have one I recommend you check out Carl Tuveson's website tuveson.com. He has converted a Berkshire to TMCC and posted videos along with pictures and instructions to do the conversion. It looks like a really interesting alternative if you have a Legacy control system.


AmFlyer: I also have a new FlyerChief 4-8-4 ordered. I'm getting the "Milwaukee Road" Version. I'm getting tired of looking at all my "Silver Nosed" Lionel Steamers. Wanted a pure black one this time. What version are you getting?? They sure look nice in their catalog.
Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked the NYC since my new layout will be based on a Pennsylvania theme. I considered a UP but I already have a lot of UP. If it were legacy equipped rather than FlyerChief I would have ordered both.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The chuff rate of the LC+ is set by the microprocessor and is not alterable by the user. The LC may have hope, I see this optical chopper in the parts list for generating the chuff. One presumes you could change to something that generates the chuffs in the cadence you desire.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All FlyerChief engines are the same as LionChief+ so no way to change the chuff rate.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He slipped the Flyer in without me noticing, they do all have cruise and thus are not candidates for changing the chuff rate. I assumed someone names ogaugeguy would be talking O-gauge.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

Here is the real deal for comparison.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Charles Ro has Pere Marquette 1225 in stock for $269.99. You should get one.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Charles Ro has Pere Marquette 1225 in stock for $269.99. You should get one.


I bought the whole set $250
ok, $270 with axle bearings.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They are two different engines.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> They are two different engines.


Welllllllll sorta.
But, the real PM 1225, is the Polar Express.
Neat story, and those are great videos.


----------

